# New home electical cost



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

$3-$4 a sq/ft bare minimum.
$5-$8 medium to high end when all is said and done.


----------



## wdsfr1968 (Jul 26, 2006)

*new home electical*

Just wondering what you meant by "bare minimum". I'm acutally looking for just the rough in. I'll install all lighting myself.

I had someone give me an estimate of about $80 per opening. He says the average house has about 200 opening now adays so about $16K.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

By bare minimum I mean code minimum.

By saying you'll install the fixtures, that is not just the rough in. Are you going to install devices? Or just the fixtures?

Unless it was your name on the permit and inspection I would not rough in a house without finishing it. By that I mean if I rough in a house *I* do the devices. There is the issue of liability and accountability. 

$80 an opening is a high average price per opening, including finishing. $80 for just the rough in is high. $200 per opening is absurd.

With those prices can I assume you are in California?


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

I am with petey about the liability. If work is being done under my licence then the work is going to be done by my employees.


----------



## pdxoregon (Aug 15, 2006)

a cost question on devices, duplexs and switches for
the licensed members. If I specified that the devices
had to be either side screw or back-wire not the push
in residential type.

What could I expect to install cost difference to be ?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Depends who you hire. There would not be a price dirrerance with me. I always use a pigtail and the screw.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Me too. I ONLY use screws.

For a whole house it may be an hour or two difference.

IMO if a guy is going to use backstabs he is likely a low bidder. if he charges you another $100 to use screws he will probably still be lower.


----------



## pdxoregon (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that there are those that dont use the
push ins. I'm not an electician, but come from an industrial
background, for a few years in aerospace electrical design.
In one house I have seen a 15A duplex totally fail to the
point of arcing enought to burn the back mostly off.

I sometime think I'm too nuts, I don't even like NM.

I guess I will find out soon $'s wise ...

-pete


----------

